# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Jul 29 - Aug 4 2012 - Bolisnide

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks MOTW, Bolisnide!


Can't wait to learn more about you in the next few days!


Don't forget to keep those nominations coming in!   Nominate on the Main Page or by sending me a PM

----------


## Lindsey

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

  Wow, thanks to whoever nominated me!  I may be the most boring MOTW, but here it goes…
  My name is Lindsey, I was born and raised in Northern New Mexico.  My parents were hippies and moved here in the late sixties along with a lot of other hippies and made New   Mexico their home.
  I grew up in the mountainous areas of Northern  New Mexico, surrounded by peace and love J.  I was raised alongside goats, chickens, and lots of cats and dogs.  I’ve always been an animal lover…
  I am still here and love New Mexico.  It’s a beautiful area and the people are wonderful.
  I was married to my husband when I was 22, and Saturday we celebrated out 12th wedding anniversary.  We have one son, 4 ½ years old.
  I currently spend a lot of energy rescuing and rehabilitating pit bulls that were either neglected, abused, or used for fighting.  This has become my passion, and I have one pit pull as our family pet.
  We also have one American tabby cat who sends a lot of time hunting field mice and lizards.
  I spend a lot of time gardening, and currently really enjoy watching the hummingbirds at my many feeders around our property.
  I’m also very passionate about sustainable living and we are trying to convert our house to solar energy and grey water system for watering the garden.
  New Mexico is very drought ridden, and I find this to be a very important part of desert living.
  I would love to get some chickens and some goats of my own, but don’t really have the time for them right now.
  I have a college degree in accounting, and most of my clients are artists and galleries in the Santa   Fe area.  I love what I do, but it’s very stressful at times, and that is why my animals are so important in my life as they help to calm me down after a long day.
  Well, that’s about it!  I hope I didn’t bore you all too much J

----------


## Jen

Thank you for going ahead with Monday!  Definitely not a boring read!

I woke up this morning at 618....my shift starts at 6!  So I was running around like crazy and didn't have time to wait for my computer to boot up to most the Monday header  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lindsey

> Thank you for going ahead with Monday!  Definitely not a boring read!
> 
> I woke up this morning at 618....my shift starts at 6!  So I was running around like crazy and didn't have time to wait for my computer to boot up to most the Monday header


Ha!  Sure, sorry I wasn't sure of the procedure!
I hate it when I wake up late and have to rush out the door; hope your morning went well  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Autumn

You are not a boring read!  :Smile: 

It was nice to read more about a fellow member of the frog forum! I admire all the effort you put into helping pit bulls and your love/passion for nature! Way to go  :Smile:

----------


## Lindsey

> You are not a boring read! 
> 
> It was nice to read more about a fellow member of the frog forum! I admire all the effort you put into helping pit bulls and your love/passion for nature! Way to go


Thanks Autumn!  I love your Avatar  :Smile:

----------


## Lindsey

> *Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!


Well, I never really was into amphibians until 2 years ago when my son and husband came home with a tadpole they found in a lava rockpool down at Acoma Pueblo. There are a lot of hardened lava formations thereand in the little crevices (after a big rain) there were hundreds of theseenormous tadpoles! My husband thought it would be a fun way to educate our sonon metamorphosis and nature....
Well, needless to say, I became the primary caregiver to this little guy, and in about one month the tadpole had legs. I went to our local petstore for some advice on how to care for this little toad (it was a NM spadefoot), and was given extremely bad advice  :Frown: 
I had this little guy in a 10 gallon aquarium with aquarium gravel :AR15: ! As we all know, that was a big no-no! but I was only following the advice of the petstore... The toad did fine for about 12 months, he was eating and pooing, so I thought all was fine. Then one day my son and I came home to a dead toad, and the culprit was the gravel  :Frown: . I'm sure he died of impaction, poor thing. We were all devastated.
My son was now hooked and wanted another frog. I had no idea where to obtainone, then one day we were in the same said pet store and he had white's treefrogs! Well, the man at the petstore once again gave us really bad advice! I asked if the 10 gallon enclosure was sufficient (he said yes, of course), asked for a run down on care (he said care was very simple)... That day we came home with one white's (love at first sight for both my son and I).
The frog didn't seem well, so I went online looking for answers and solutions and found frog forum! Kurt (the treefrog guru) was the one who really helped out.  Based on his great advice, I immediately bought an 18x18x24 enclosure, set it up with lots of pothos, snake plants, vines, etc. The frog finally came around! Then 2 weeks later we bought another white's from the same pet store. Sadly, this one died 2 weeks later.... We still don't know why. We still have our remaining white's, and he is doing really well, thanks to frogforum!
Recently, about 2 ½ weeks ago, I was in PetCo and they had red-eyed tree frogs! I was in heaven! I have never seen these in NM! I bought 2 and a 12x12x18 enclosure... Kind of jumped the gun, but I couldn't resist! Long story short, one of them died about 3 days later, and the remaining one is now finally doing quite well. I just bought another 18x18x24 that I will begin setting up to move our red-eye into....
So, that's the story of my new found hobby, and I have learned so much on thisforum. So a big thanks to everyone who helped us out! I know my frogs thank you!!
Lessons I've learned:  do your own research!!!!  Don't trust the pet peddlers only in it for a buck!  Because if you don't do your own research, the animals suffer.
Mistakes I've made:  not doing my homework, not setting up vivs first, and then getting the animal  :Frown: .
This forum is so important to the hobby, I'm sure frogs are saved everyday thanks to everyone here!
 :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> Thanks Autumn!  I love your Avatar


You're very welcome! And thank you  :Smile: !

----------


## NatureLady

Congrats Lindsay! Nice to read more about you.  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

Sorry for the late post,   its been one of those crazy weeks!

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## Lindsey

> Sorry for the late post,   its been one of those crazy weeks!
> 
> *Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.


no problem, It's been totally crazy for me too.  I'll get some photos of my frogs, vivariums, and other members of the troop soon.  Hopefully by late this evening.
For now, dinner calls!

----------


## KingCam

I enjoyed reading your posts!  Thanks for sharing your life with us  :Smile:   Now you just gotta get those photos up!  You didn't think you could get away with not posting them, did you?  :P  jk

----------


## Lindsey

> I enjoyed reading your posts!  Thanks for sharing your life with us   Now you just gotta get those photos up!  You didn't think you could get away with not posting them, did you?  :P  jk


Thanks, KingCam.  You have such a great sense of humor!
Sadly, after my last post here, one of my very close friends passed away.  I'm finally back on after a few weeks of mourning and maybe, if folks are still interested, I'll post some pics of my frogs and other troops.

----------


## KingCam

> Thanks, KingCam.  You have such a great sense of humor!
> Sadly, after my last post here, one of my very close friends passed away.  I'm finally back on after a few weeks of mourning and maybe, if folks are still interested, I'll post some pics of my frogs and other troops.


I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss. Losing a friend is a difficult and painful process, I hope you're handling it okay.

I know I would certainly still be interested in seeing pics if you get around to it.  :Smile: 


Sent from my Epic 4G using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks, KingCam.  You have such a great sense of humor!
> Sadly, after my last post here, one of my very close friends passed away.  I'm finally back on after a few weeks of mourning and maybe, if folks are still interested, I'll post some pics of my frogs and other troops.


You should definitely finish your MOTW. I look forward to seeing your photographs.  :Smile: 

I am very sorry for the loss of your friend.  :Frown:

----------


## kmichael55

> You should definitely finish your MOTW. I look forward to seeing your photographs. 
> 
> I am very sorry for the loss of your friend.



I second that!

----------


## Heather

Me too  :Smile: .

----------


## Lindsey

Thanks everyone!  I'll post pics this weekend, I don't want to overshadow Mr. Zoggs MOTW...

----------

